# Easiest ramp on Hatteras Island and Ocracoke Island



## SkyPup (Jul 6, 2007)

Hey Now to everyone. I am new but i have learned lots by reading everything. I am Bob from Vienna, WV.. will be going back to buxton this sunday for a week after about a 5 year absence. I fish for anything that bites. For the first year I will have a Chevy Trailblazer so will be able to drive on the beach. Which ramps would be the best for a first time driver?? I know about the air down.. but my question is where do you air back up... If you see a ole shaggy hippy wearing a tie dyed gratefull dead shirt or a bright red blazer with WV plates please say hi.... i could use all the help that i can get. Keep on trucken....


----------



## Mullet Breath (Nov 15, 2006)

If you follow the common sense rule and do the basics, and bring the basics all of them will be fine. I'd just say Ramp 34 area is pretty rough. From 49 on down (up in ramp number) you should be fine. Air is all up and down the islands, don't sweat riding around a little while on lower air, your tires won't shred off or be damaged. Good luck.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

traditionallly 34 & 38 are the steepest & deepest & therefore the most difficult, but even as a newbie, if you air down, all is usually well.

map of ramps--note; not all are closed as is says--ck on the nps updates to see the closings for piping plover,turtle nests, or safety closures

43 & 44 will get you to "da point" 49 will get ya to frisco, 55 will get ya to hatteras inlet.

34 & 38 as said above are the most difficult to traverse as a genreal rule, but if you air down & pay attention you should have no problem--generally it is the initial fear that is the worst thing--the fact that you are asking for guidance speaks volumes & you'll probably be okay...maintain an average speed...don't drive in wet or red sand..follow the ruts--make sure you got a shovel & a plank (to use in front of tires, just in case) a 5 gal bucket (for water to water sand, making it easier to traverse if necessary)--the main thing is AIR DOWN--
http://www.hatterasoutfitters.com/hiramps.htm

if we are not driving any significant distance we drive around for a wk on deflated tires, but air is readily available in all gas stations, if you want to air up--no problem to find


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Oregon Inlet and thoughts*

If I'm just staying close and driving a short distance I leave my air down too ... In Frisco at the ramp there at the Airport there is air by the Frisco rod and gun .... this past June one day we went to Oregon Inlet to fish and that was the one place where I couldn't find air close ....


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Of all the ramps,BEWARE OF 38... Any of the others will work,imho,if you are aired down properly (below 20psi).. Stay in the ruts..
Hatteras Inlet can be tough going as the sand there has been really dry and sugary.. I went on 34 last weekend and it seemed to be smooth going.. 
Long as you're at 20psi you should have no problem on roads.. Several gas stations down here supply free air..


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

surfchunker said:


> If I'm just staying close and driving a short distance I leave my air down too ... In Frisco at the ramp there at the Airport there is air by the Frisco rod and gun .... this past June one day we went to Oregon Inlet to fish and that was the one place where I couldn't find air close ....


They have air in the oregon inlet fishing center parking lot. Might be hard to notice if the lot is full but we got off the beach after everything was closed so the lot was empty. I think it was right in the middle near a little building in front of the fish cleaning area.


----------



## SkyPup (Jul 6, 2007)

Many thanx for the good information. Now if the fish and weather cooperate next week everything will be grate. If my wife and myself keep adding stuff we will have to rent a 18 wheeler. heheheheee... This will be our first trip in about 4 years and our first trip without any kids in about 14 years. Again many thanx to all and remember "Keep on Trucken".


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*thanks for the OI air up*

I didn't know it was there ... I'll probably try it again next month


----------

